# Craftsman LT 2000 - slow go and springs



## jcpro1 (May 17, 2014)

Hi,

A week or so ago my 2010 Craftsman LT2000 (model #247.289040) lost drive power on a slight (very slight) incline. Blades were till running and engine was running fine. 

Turned off blades shifted to reverse and was able to back mower up. I turned off the mower and found 2 springs - one broken long and skinny and one intact short and fat. (Parts 38 and 39 from Drive and rear wheel diagram). https://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=mtd&mn=13AL78SS099+(247.289040)+(2010)&dn=769055720002

I cannot tell from the diagrams where these springs connect, but I can see in my mower's frame a place where it looks like a spring might have pulled through the frame. (for example the heavier #39 spring may have actually pulled through a place it was hooked on the frame - ripped through the metal)..see attached picture.

The engine runs great - blades function great...I just cant make forward progress very well and the brake and accelerator pedals are funky. Slow to accelerate and will not make even the slightest of inclines - plus the brake pedal is wonky from the #38 spring that is missing.

I've been to the Sears Parts and service place for mowers here in Nashville twice on this issue. Talked to 2 different guys - very little help - other than getting me a replacement #38 spring on order. 

Again here's a link to the diagram I/Sears found. https://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=mtd&mn=13AL78SS099+(247.289040)+(2010)&dn=769055720002

Help! Mechanically a novice but can follow instructions well. Have basic tools. 

Cheers!

Jcpro1


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Jcpro1.. It looks like the springs that are for your clutch return, or tension pivot point that keeps the belt tight when the clutch/ brake is released.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It looks like one spring might hook to part# 49.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par.../P1002123/00007?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=24728904


----------



## jcpro1 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks wjjones...see you're also a middle Tennesean!

I think that's "right on" about #39 connecting to #49....and then I guess it hooks to the torn through place on the frame. I can't imagine where else the big spring would attach or what else would have caused the tear in the metal. 

I think I'll work on a way to reinforce the area of the tear until the part #38 gets here, and start at that point - re-attaching the springs.

Cheers!

jcpro1


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jcpro1 said:


> Thanks wjjones...see you're also a middle Tennesean!
> 
> I think that's "right on" about #39 connecting to #49....and then I guess it hooks to the torn through place on the frame. I can't imagine where else the big spring would attach or what else would have caused the tear in the metal.
> 
> ...




I have had to correct a few issues like this as well. I think it is just wear, and tear from the terrain here in TN. If you have a rough yard like mine.:lmao: I have broken the drive rod, the deck front link, and the cross brace that goes from one side of the frame to the other, and flexed the front end pivot bolt out of whack.


----------

